# Another Name Change



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hehe add me to the list of people trying to confuse people  It is I.... Babygirl_kmp.... Sorry guys but my old name just wasn't halloweenish what so ever  . From now on I shall be called.... Boogirll666.... Or BG still  Thanx Zombie-F for allowing me to change my name.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Hey BG! BooGirl - much more fitting.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

BooGirl BooGirl Rah Rah Rah! It make for some nice chanting.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

lol sickie.... and thanx hawk I think its much more fitting as well....


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Well at least we dont have to change your nick in the chat LOL.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Give me awhile before changing your avatar or I will be confused. (Old, you know)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Who What???
I do like this one much better!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

You didn't like her before?


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

lol i wont be changing my avatar so no worries there.... and thanx FE i like you too lol


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

more fitting for ya bg, u aint no baby no more, well stop the winning...lol
welcome to ur new name, its nice.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey i liked BabyGirl...Kmart Possie...nowTHAT was cool!!! I guess ill get used to you as boogirl


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Oiy T.... You just had to say what KMP stood for lol.... I made that name when I was 15 and like Johnny said.... I ain't no baby anymore


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

You mean you're NOT 15?!?!?!?! Damn.

Gotta get used to it, but I think I'll like the new name.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Nice changes BG666.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

it should be badgirl & swirly


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

I'll take note of the change!


----------

